# HITCHHIKIN' LAWS



## bryanpaul

DIGIHITCH.COM HAS PRINTABLE "ROAD GUIDES" (what they call 'em) that list the hitchhiking laws in different states, theyre split up by region, northwest, southeast, etc....worth havin in the pack i think, cuz cops are always quick to tell you that it's illegal even tho it might not be......
theyr in "travel tools"


----------



## veggieguy12

I got chased off the on-ramp in Coeur d'Alene, ID, by a *real asshole* of a city cop. Said it was against state law to hitch, but the DigiHitch road guide provided here suggests that on-ramps are okay in Idaho.
Anyway, I walked to the police station to talk to the commanding officer on shift that day (a Lieutenant Dickson) and when I told him the story of his jerkoff patrolman, the Lt. mentioned that there's a city law against hitching.
So, I dunno - maybe there's a city law that prohibits "solicitations" even from the on-ramp, but maybe not. I wish I'd had this on me at the time, will certainly be appreciated in the future, but ultimately if the cop pulls out the cuffs, I'm not sure I'm really wiling to test the legality of their on-ramps.
_Maybe_, when I'm just traveling with no deadlines or schedule.


----------



## Dameon

I'm in Idaho Falls, and pretty much had the same thing happen. My advice: Stay out of Idaho. There's nothing here anyway. Fuck Idaho.


----------



## Turwick

Is there one available for the Midwest or the northeast? It would be much appreciated


----------



## GATOR

No need to worry about laws unless you get cought


----------



## Peacebaby

As far as " Loitering in or about the toll plazas or any other potion of the thruway system, for the purpose of soliciting, hitchhiking, or any other purpose, is prohibited" goes, what does "about the toll plaza" mean. Basically what I'm asking is, how far from a toll plaza do i need to be in order to abide by the law?

Also, i was wondering if rest stops are considered part of the thruway system. I assume they are but hoping to hear differently, and if they are I'd like to hear some feedback about hitching at rest stops anyway. (have you/ would you. If you did were your results good? And any advice that might otherwise be useful.)


----------



## 1544c

avoid toll roads all together.
i've heard that hitching at a rest stop is frowned upon by the authorities but i've never gotten hassled when i've done it. i generally try to avoid rest stops and go for the interstate oasis, places in the middle of nowhere with gas station and restaurants etc etc...


----------



## dartagnan

I know there is no pedestrain traffic allowed on I-5. So no walking the median. But I've never really been hassled too much. I just make sure the ramp is nice and long, with a good amount of room for the car to pull off and for me and my dog to be out of the way.(I've almost had my legs run over by a semi making a wide turn) anyway, that and always stand infront of the " pedestrains and hitchhikers prohibited signs" I've always had good luck not getting fucked with if I do those things. I even recall a cop pulling over to tell me I just needed to stand in front of that sign. This is mostly in washington state and oregon. West coast is pretty laid back about hitchhiking I think


----------



## bryanpaul

dartagnan said:


> I know there is no pedestrain traffic allowed on I-5. So no walking the median. But I've never really been hassled too much. I just make sure the ramp is nice and long, with a good amount of room for the car to pull off and for me and my dog to be out of the way.(I've almost had my legs run over my a semi making a wide turn) anyway, that and always stand infront of the " pedestrains and hitchhikers prohibited signs" I've always had good luck not getting fucked with if I do those things. I even recall a cop pulling over to tell me I just needed to stand in front of that sign. This is mostly in washington state and oregon. West coast is pretty laid back about hitchhiking I think


if yer on I-5 in oregon you can walk on the highway.....


----------



## dartagnan

Good call, I totally forgot oregons that way


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks

good site man thanks!


----------



## queencobra

nowhere can you hitch in Utah... nowhere.


----------



## hobogestapo

piss on utah. except for the ride out of ogden going west with the great salt lake on either side its really amazing. i saw saltbergs. the lake was blue on one side and red on the other


----------



## Pheonix

10 years ago it was legal to walk down the freeway in Montana just as it is in Oregon. Can someone confirm that this is still true?


----------



## Doobie_D

Montana rocks! The last time i hitched up there was 2 years ago. Missoula to Whitefish. 3 city cops drove by while hitching in Missoula. 2 of them smiled and waved (probably glad to see us leave). Saw a state patrol in Polson, he just kept on going about his business.

As far as the legality of it : http://www.hitchhiker.50megs.com/custom.html This says its "officially illegal" but im pretty sure the cops look the other way unless they are bored.


----------



## Pheonix

Doobie_D said:


> As far as the legality of it : http://www.hitchhiker.50megs.com/custom.html This says its "officially illegal" but im pretty sure the cops look the other way unless they are bored.


 
I don't know how much I trust that site since I think they're lying about both Oregon and Montana.


----------



## Doobie_D

pheonix said:


> I don't know how much I trust that site since I think they're lying about both Oregon and Montana.


My thoughts exactly. Im currently in Oregon and have hitched all over the place here for years without hassle. Maybe the laws are that way but its not really enforced?


----------



## Pheonix

Doobie_D said:


> My thoughts exactly. Im currently in Oregon and have hitched all over the place here for years without hassle. Maybe the laws are that way but its not really enforced?


 
But if it was illegal then there would be "pedestrians prohibited" signs at every ramp but since there are none in OR and I'm assuming there are none in MT than I don't think there is a law, at least not a state law prohibiting it.


----------



## Doobie_D

Touche. Ive never seen a sign saying to stay off the highway in MT. Or a thumb with a slash thru it for that matter like in WA. Apparently in MT there used to be no speed limit till 1999. Also ive heard from people that there was a law that said drivers may have only 1 open alcoholic beverage and passengers may have as many as they wish.


----------



## Kim Chee

pheonix said:


> 10 years ago it was legal to walk down the freeway in Montana just as it is in Oregon. Can someone confirm that this is still true?


 
Not sure if it is true, but I did hitch in Montana while on the interstate without difficulty (it was awhile back though). I'm pretty sure it isn't legal in NM either, but I did it. If there isn't much traffic and I'm having difficulty getting a ride, I don't mind getting out on the highway/interstate. This is how you find out where different officer's jurisdictions end as they will often give you a ride to the edge of their area of responsibility. Hitching totally sucks a tabernacle in Utah.


----------



## daveycrockett

new hampshire its legal supposedly but its usually the cops decision, if im hitching ill be gone before even thinking about that states laws, hopefully


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

From my experience, the laws don't matter, because the cops don't give a fuck. They're right, you're wrong. That's usually how it goes.. Don't expect their brotherhood to back you up if you're right, either.


----------



## Mongo

Pheonix said:


> But if it was illegal then there would be "pedestrians prohibited" signs at every ramp but since there are none in OR and I'm assuming there are none in MT than I don't think there is a law, at least not a state law prohibiting it.


 
I got dropped off at almost every exit on the I-76 from colorado to nebraska and there were not any "no pedestrian" signs, but when I decided to walk along the freeway a state trooper pulled up and told me that it's illegal to walk along the freeway.


----------



## smellsea

hobogestapo said:


> piss on utah. except for the ride out of ogden going west with the great salt lake on either side its really amazing. i saw saltbergs. the lake was blue on one side and red on the other


 

yeah. i've done that ride, that shit is fucken bitchin.


----------



## Avog0dro

I'm pretty sure FL is trying to make attempted hitching punishable by jail time, could be wrong, just what I heard. Wouldn't surprise me with all the other backwards shit that place pulls.


----------

